
Ask HN: Where can I learn about startup operations? - vinrob92
Hey HN,<p>I run a productized service (unlimited, done-for-you modern design service for startups) that requires a lot of operational complexity. Mostly the work requires handling briefs, dispatching tasks to designers, following up the work, maintaining the quality etc.<p>I would like to know if there are any interesting resources on running startup operations, knowing which metrics to track, how to properly create SOPs, etc?<p>Thanks!
======
hluska
I can't think of any resources for you, though I was in a similar position
over a decade ago, learned something very valuable (to me) and would like to
share.

Be very careful about investing time into operations, especially standard
operating processes when you're still in startup phase. Scale will fuck with
SOPs like nothing else and if you hit a flashpoint, you'll likely discover
that SOPs actually handcuff your early employees. A far better use of your
time (at this stage) would be selecting/training staff to think more like a
founder, demonstrate initiative and think their way through fucked up messes.

Metrics are relatively useful, but you've got to be very careful not to look
at them as absolute measures of productivity and rather look at them as more
of a sign of an upcoming problem. If you focus too much on productivity,
there's a very good chance that you'll optimize away the employees who
actually belong in a startup.

------
Hnrobert42
I am just reading chapter 2 of High Output Management which is about how to
select effective indicators. Highlights so far: \- measure output not activity
(closed sales not sales calls) \- pair a quantitative measure with a
qualitative measure \- think of the 5 indicators you want to check first thing
every morning.

------
__s
This seems like an oxymoron

A startup needs to be lean, so seeks to track success rather than indicators

~~~
Shoothe
Lean analytics is not an oxymoron:
[http://leananalyticsbook.com/](http://leananalyticsbook.com/)

